# What are Factory tint standards on the 2005 Maxima?



## shanachie05 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi,
I'm a newbie, with a 2005 Nissan Maxima stick-shift which I just LOVE. The most dependable car in our fleet.
Also, apologies if this posts twice, I am having significant computer issues.
What are the factory tint specifications done on the Nissan Maxima's front side windows? My questions stems from an incident with a cop today stating that my factory tint windows are illegal in the State of Massachusetts. I am curious to know if the tint on my windows is indeed factory or not. I purchased the car new from a dealer, and find nothing stating that any custom tinting job was done on the car. The officer measured the window, my driver side window, with a machine which came up with the # 44. I don't know what this means, and am looking to understand and educate myself.
Thank you for your time. I am grateful for any understanding someone might be willing to offer.


----------

